# Crowded waterway, Safety Beach



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Safety Beach, 15 knot Easterly breeze, calm waters, Salmon still on the chew, it will be perfect for a sail & fish I thought. Loaded the AI grabbed a few essentials rods, dive gear, food, couple of beers, bottle of port, video camera and headed of about 6.15am. Stopped grabbed some gas then made my way to the boat ramp. Hmmm not many boats!!!
Owell all the better, nice and quiet on the water. Unload the AI and wheel it down the ramp into the water, load all the gear, park the car, then lead the AI out in the (Brrrr) water. Mount, reef some sheet and I'm off, beautiful. The AI starts to slice it's way as I head out around the pier, then turn port/North towards the Marina entrance, reaching into the breeze the starboard amas slowly sinks into the water. A wake now rolls off my bow as the AI picks up speed, I cast a 4" SP Slam Bait with Ultrabite in pilchard out to begin to troll, I think to myself, "this is going to be a great day for a sail. 
It's about then I notice lights on the water ahead, more movement in the car park above, then it's like dodgem cars :shock: as I have to weave my way around what seemed to be a million kayaks (about 33 in all, actually). They were thicker than flies on a dead roo in the NT.

Some bloke called "Azzo" (inconsiderate bugger) told some other blokes on some forum, he was going fishing and then have a bacon an egg BBQ for breky, before doing some more fishing. Well all these other blokes decided to just turn up and choke up my water way. Inconsiderate sods, how do they expect me to sail in such cramped conditions.
Well as it turned out, they weren't a bad bunch, in fact they were a very friendly lot of blokes, oww and one kid, shared some tucker, fish stories, idea's and well I have to say I even managed to sail around them all.

Thanks for organizing a great day Azzo 8) , also thanks to everyone who kindly donated prizes, food, beer and knowledge 8) , thanks to all the rest who turned up and made it a fantastic day on and off the water and finally thanks to mother nature for great weather and a fine show of kayaks, dolphins and gannets all trying to get a piece of the same action right in front of us 8) 8) 8) .

Ooops!!! Almost forgot the late starter who thinks he will catch more fish if he casts his whole rod into the water for salmon, sorry Bilby it doesn't quite work like that :lol: :lol: :lol:, glad I could help mate, how are those rod leashes coming? Have you started them yet? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will add video's later.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

ELM said:


> Ooops!!! Almost forgot the late starter who thinks he will catch more fish if he casts his whole rod into the water for salmon, sorry Bilby it doesn't quite work like that :lol: :lol: :lol:, glad I could help mate, how are those rod leashes coming? Have you started them yet? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Will add video's later.


HAHAHAHAHA, sorry I coudnt help my self, would have loved to see that  :twisted: ;-) 
It sounds like everyone had a great time 8) I WANT TO SEE PICTURES PEOPLE


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

I put some on the other thread 

Good work Eddie on the report too! 8)


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Great report ELM, and impressive set-up you have there mate. 8)

I don't think I can ever post a "VIC - Fishing Trip" again. There is too much too live up to now and expectation high.  Good onya azzo for going that extra yard. How you managed to pull off that dolphin feeding and gannett diving display right on breakfast time I'll never know. You must be very well connected. ;-)

The absolutely farqued breamski and I had a great day. Breamski tried hard all morning to find fish and after little success trolling h/b's, i managed a feed of 6 squid. I thought "TheFishinMusician" was the the only trombone player on the day until someone during the presentation blew out a tune in the key of A minor. :shock:

It didn't take much to convince a few of the boys at 10am, that it's midday somewhere and time for a beer. Bacon and eggs and beer. YUMMMMMMMMMM.Thanks to redhill as well for bringing a big cool box of the Red Hill brew. What a great drop. Will be getting me a box of that.

My forum friends list is now out of control. It was a pleasure to be around such a great bunch of blokes. On behalf of breamski, thanks to Fishing World magazine for his subscription, to azzo for organising the day and to everyone who donated other prizes, food and drink. 

I was too busy having a good time to get many pics. This is all I got.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Who caught what?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice report guys looked like a cracking day. Dolphins, birds, a million kayaks, squid salmon, bacon eggs and beer you lucky lucky b#@$%^ards. Post more pics here lads the planned trip report wont get read by many other than those who new about it. Show the northern brothers how hardy the mexicans are at 6.00am in sweltering 8 degree temperatures. From what i have seen & read its just all too much, im off to Safety beach after soccer today for a twilight crack at the *****'s


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Yup, awesome day out and great to meet you blokes. It was a day of firsts for me..

First time to that part of the bay.
First cast, got a 40cm flattie and first blood on the yak.
First feeding frenzy of Dolphins and birds that I've witnessed a so close.
First time I've eaten sashimi Australian Salmon (and the last time also!).

Might be getting myself some waders before the next trip as the shorts didn't quite cut it.. Bacon, eggs and a couple of beers sure warmed me up tho!

Cheers


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

These pics on behalf of azzo from the "VIC" section. Hope you don't mind mate, but more will see them here ;-)

































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

rhino171 said:


> These pics on behalf of azzo from the "VIC" section. Hope you don't mind mate, but more will see them here ;-) [\quote]
> 
> No dramas, just happy the day came off so well
> I think the total fish tally was a round 15 sambos a dozen squid a handful of flatties and a bunch of couta.
> ...


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done Azzo ,,
Great day, it was great to see all the yaks out an about and put some names and faces to the guys on the forum. Had a good peek at some of the setups and it was the first time i had seen the Adventure Island on the water, and with Elm at the ....ropes... it looked awsome, cruising around the bay with camera going on. I was talking to one of the guys and the next minute a big yellow thing went cruining past with this happy dude in the cockpit and the next he was 200mtr away. perfect day for a sail hey...

When Huan and i first got down there it was like, what the hell, there were yaks every where and gear getting flung all over the place, some of the yak were bigger than the cars they came on and others were completely set up purley for the yak. I must admit the purchase of my land rover was sort of for one purpose, yak fishing so i plead guilty of addiction too. It was good to see im not the only one with some form of addiction. 
Met some of the guy in the morning before launching, some at Brunch with a cold beer at 10am and and by the end of the day would have met them all, there were a lot of people and yaks all along the beach.
The dolphin onslaught with the birds on the bait fish on the bait fih and salmon or both was awsome, with all the other yakkers out there it looked great, there where dive bombs going nuts, dolphins turning the water into a washing machine and these dudes on yaks wondering what to throw out where to throw too or get out, so close to the shore it was great entertainment and hopefully some one got it on video.

Catch up again anytime.
PS_ THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH ORANGES, :twisted: 
Cheers,


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Catch up again anytime.
PS_ THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH ORANGES,

Nice way of fessin up to the oranges    
So for all those who were asking 
thats who brought em


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

thanx for an awesome day  
it was fun, cant wait for my subscription (thanx azzo) :mrgreen: 
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2690/p5290003.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2116/p5290006.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2773/p5290002.jpg


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

azzo said:


> Catch up again anytime.
> PS_ THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH ORANGES,
> 
> Nice way of fessin up to the oranges
> ...


Didnt realise they would create so much discusion, must have been a few bevies after i left ( quite a few), im sure some one else had an orange, well it was oranges or salad , but i heard " ...you dont make friends with salad.....", so oranges it was.... :lol: :lol:

Cheers,


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

What a big day out it was at Safety Beach. Arrived at 6:30ish and squeezed into the carpart full of cars, some with trailers and unloaded the kayak.
Top morning for fishing as the temperature struggled to reach the overnight predicted low due to some unexpected cloud cover. So instead of being freezing it was just cold. :? Anyway, tried trolling for some Sambos to start with but after 5 mins with no takers, it was time to try for some squid over the weed beds out a little wider. After landing 3 inkers I gave the Flatty's a go over near the cliffs and landed 1. By this time the sun was breaking through the cloud cover and it was time to see if the Sambos had come out to play and they did, but not in big numbers, landing 4, before beaching the yak for some bacon 'n' eggs(and some bladder relieving) :shock: 
Nothing else to report on the fishing side of things.
At the end of the day everyone had a fantastic day out and thanks to all that pitched in to make it a successful day especially Azzo for organising it(and giveaways), Dave from Redhill Brewery for supplying some beers, Scott (HobieVic) for donating some giveaways and Neil (madfishman) for bringing the oranges :shock: :shock: :? :? 
I've loaded up some vid but had to turn volume down because of annoying wind noise in the mic.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Great photo's guys, the ones with the gannets and dolphins are excellent, also Matty's video was another great effort. Yes Ed i did make my rod leashes today , i copied the ones on the forum that were made from wipper snipper cord, looks good and hopefully your services will no longer be required,thanks again champ I still can't believe i did that,   , i got home yesterday and pulled the reel apart and gave the old girl a good grease and oil change. 
Cheers fellas it was great to see that we kayak fisho's can mix it with the jet skiers in terms of sheer volume, lets do it again real soon.
Bill.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

bilb!y said:


> lets do it again real soon.


YES PLEASE!
how about black rock or ricketts for us northern guys, that's about half way or so isn't it? saves us from the over an hour long drive. also there is good squid, snapper and salmon fishing there and its pretty consistent.
anyway great job guys, and what an awesome turn out.

cheers


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing morning. I had so much fun it was about 3pm before I finally head north again!

Azzo- At least the oranges weren't bananas! Well done on organising the morning. I knew that the AKFF's would travel a long way for bacon and egg roll's, but throw in some of the marvelous Red Hill Golden ales and it was a stampede! (thanks for the beers Dave, WILL be dropping in for top ups!).

As for the dolphin feeding frenzy, how amazing was that. Naturally every time I put down the camera I'd have 3 dolphins jumping straight at me simultaneously! I had just punched through the head wind and got back to the beach. Before I headed in I looked around one last time to see how many people were still out when I saw the birds going nuts. So I swapped lures and paddled the redfish back out as quick as I could! When I got there I found dolphins and seals galore! They were a bit far away and heading parallel to the beach. So, a bit weary I head back in towards the beach. As I was doing so I noticed the dolphins heading in towards the beach as well. In the end they were only a couple of metres off the sand, jumping out of the water nailing salmon. As they came by I got the worlds most impressive collection of splashes and boils! I've put a couple of pics below, and a link to a photobucket album with more pics. Just remember that I didn't use a zoom on these photos. And I couldn't see a damn thing through salty glasses so it was definitely point and shoot stuff!

Some highlights include having numerous dolphins swim under the yak. One was upside down having a good look at my popper as I retrieved it! The seals didn't come in close, but watching the dolphins and seals together in full flight was something I hadn't seen before. And a definite highlight was meeting fellow AKFF'ers, putting names and faces together and swapping a few stories. May there be many more days like this one! And thanks once again Scotty for the lovely hobie jacket. Hopefully the sea birds give me a wide berth in it!

Dolphins v. salmon on the beach!








Not that I got enough photos, but this shot was pretty typical








And this was hanging the waterproof camera over the side. No zoom and no idea! Note the second fin off to the side.









http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u282 ... %2030-May/


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Its a shame I couldn't make it down for this one. But I have finished painting the pergola and earned the necessary leave pass for a fish next weekend. 

So Redfish just needs a Hobie to go with the jacket. I reckon an AI would do the trick... ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ok I get the hint, it was a great day, lots of people with yaks turned up, there was food and beer, fish, seals and dolphins.

Count me in for the next meet


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

logged back on tonite to see what else had been uploaded & reported and Im blown away by the pics, reports and video. Ace work matty, yak bombing ganetts how funny was that.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

hoit said:


> So Redfish just needs a Hobie to go with the jacket. I reckon an AI would do the trick... ;-)


Yes, ELM's already done the sales job! Make it a hell of a lot easier in snapper season!


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

*All I have to say to the 'plumber from Dromana' is read this*. Arrived before dawn and had to borrow a head light from 'painkiller' so I could enable a launch. Remarkable my first night time launch. Great. As the rest of the day turned out for me, this was to be the highlight of my day. I missed the formal gathering of the yakkers at 10:00 AM, because when I read about the trip on the Tuesday night with three pages of posts I gallantly offered the wife 'sex or a day yakking' and scored yakking. I continued to monitor the weather and my GPS suggested a slightly favourable day. I fronted up and made my way out to the mussel beds. After a few small flatties I headed closer to the point at the northern end of the bay. Later I was amazed by the turnout of craft on the beach around 10:00 AM when viewed from that point, at the northern end of the bay. Got a toadie and kept a gigantic flattie at 28 cms. After a one hour slog against the wind I made it to the beach for what remained of the posted midday social festivities that I found out happened at 10:30 AM. Not to worry I partook of a still warm sausage and had discussion with you. Went out for a second session and was highlighted to see Jeff (FE2EH) get a good salmon. My low level of luck persisted and I paddled home without increasing my score.
To the plumber from Dromana, are you now satisfied that I have made a post trip report?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

paddles said:


> *All I have to say to the 'plumber from Dromana' is read this[/b
> To the plumber from Dromana, are you now satisfied that I have made a post trip report?*


*
:lol: :lol: 
You referring to me Greggy?
If so - It's Plumber from Rosebud!
Good to see your fingers found the keyboard. ;-) 
Hope you enjoyed your pre dawn fish.
Catch you on the water.*


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

The thing I found most pleasing was meeting people in the dark, exchanging names and converting the forum names into faces. This was fantastic on the beach n the dark, and when the light became brighter and paddling around you where meeting the same people again all dressed up in their fish fighting gear they looked totally different. Different ??, well, when I met these people again on the beach and they were out of their fish fighting gear and dressed as normal people; well this was meeting the same people for the third time which made every one laugh and make comments like I've met you before and my name is xxx. 
The use of 'code names' on the forum is very good fun and sometimes humorous in the context of forum usage, but when meeting a mass of forum members at once as happened this weekend at Safety Beach it becomes challenging to remember everyones Forum Name and when introduced, their christian name. So, I now make my apologies for those members whom I meet at a later date and feign not knowing them because I am almost 60 years of age and have become confused.

To Azzo, thankyou. Great effort, well done and you have certainly set the bar at hight level for the next Victorian event.

To Matty for organising a get-to-gether at the beginning of the month for those in the SE Suburbs and to Azzo for rounding off the month with an outstanding turnout.


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

To the *Plumber of Rosebud*
I think that you have got the message!!!!!!!!!     
Have sent you a PM to explain further.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

Agree with everyone's comments..good stuff Azzo. The dolphin show capped off a great morning. Felt a bit outnumbered by all the Hobie's though, and after having to paddle back into a strong head wind, I want one too..

Weather on Thur & Fri is looking good, who's up for it??


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> fishin said:
> 
> 
> > Felt a bit outnumbered by all the Hobie's though, and after having to paddle back into a strong head wind, I want one too..
> ...


good point!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

kingys rule!
fishin where are you thinking of going? i recon try get a group togethor to chase squid, snook, and flatties off middle brighton pier soon. what do you recon?


----------



## fishin (Jan 19, 2009)

zipper said:


> kingys rule!
> fishin where are you thinking of going? i recon try get a group togethor to chase squid, snook, and flatties off middle brighton pier soon. what do you recon?


Brighton sounds good. Probably Friday??


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

not sure about friday becasue i was planing on being down in torquay then. plans might change though and if they do you can count me in (only about a 10 minuet paddle away from me anyway)

cheers


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Some more faces from the day.....


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Good to see some nice pics.

Well done Poddy.

Cheers,


----------



## prsport (Dec 11, 2007)

Great pics everyone! Great to see some nice fish in there too.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Without Doubt, the photo of the day......

Awesome


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

Looked like an awesome day,

You got the best of everything... Beautiful weather, birds diving, fish, good food, good mates etc etc etc.

What riggs were you using when catching the *****'s?

Just curious 8)


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Geez theres some great photo's coming back from Saturdays "quiet" fishing trip off Safety beach. Anyone who's contemplating taking up yak fishing will no doubt will be spending theyr'e stimulous package now on a yak i'm sure. 
I'm still blown away by the turnout.
Bill.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

So am I Bilby.
watch this space 
I am planning for September............................


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

eric said:


> I'd paddle faster, the wildlife is clearly turning on him.


 :lol: They were just trying to get to the fish before me!! :twisted:

Awesome photo's there Poddy!!

Thanks all for the great days fishing. 
I ended up with a new PB Flathead, a nice Salmon, a Squid, and more fishing buddies!! 

I went back to the Red Hill Brewery for a tour, and of course to sample some of the stock..... 8) Thanks Dave!


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Go Widsa 
how was the brewery?


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful place, Dave gave me the full run down on how its done, needless to say I had to get a lift home!!
I would recommend it to anyone interested, as it is a fine beer.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Day had by all. Looking forward to the next one. Some great photos there.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

widsa said:


> Beautiful place, Dave gave me the full run down on how its done, *needless to say I had to get a lift home!!*


Go Widsa!!!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Boy, a shame to miss the fun and action on Saturday. Family first though! Had to take my son to Inverloch to pick up his new toy. Is this how a Hobie owner goes to the dark side :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

occy said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > On the road @ 6.15ish and first stop was maccas just out of seaford while we waited for the clock to tick over to 8 and for wavedance to open.8.20am Car 24kg heavier, Wallet $950 lighter, Righto, off we go.
> ...


Thanks occy, it was a bit daunting at first but the water gods smiled and no embarrasment ensued. :lol: 
By the way, sorry i cant join the "cmykoc" but i'm loving the kingy anyway! ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Strewth guys, those photo,s and video, are amazing. Well done.
Only wish mine had come out as good, quality was not good, water on lens, shakes and the wind noise was dreadful. Have uploaded the best of it to youtube, now hope it works.




Widsa do they have a lake/dam out at the Red Hill Brewery, maybe the next meet could be out there :lol: :lol: :lol: well done for getting out there mate.

Poddy did we get to meet ? didn't realize you were there Saturday, so many faces and names.


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

well done ELM
the footage kind of summed it all up 
Blokes, yaks, fish, stories giiveaways bacon eggs beer and good times
Oh and don't forget the Oranges....... :shock: 
cheers mate and good to meet ya
Azzo


----------



## redhill (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Widsa, good to have you up in the brewery. Bloody awesome day out the getting blown around the bay, laughing and catching some good sized flatties. Great to meet some local and not so local yakkers, over egg pig and of course beer.

Thanks for all the great comments on the beer... hope you all enjoyed it!

A lake at the brewery.... no, but shoreham is a 5 min drive, maybe a westernport trip is in order?

Cheers All


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey all,
Don't suppose anyone got any good photos of my outback???
I forgot
it is the Ivory dune(beige)one with the milkcrate and three way white rodholder 
please pm me or email
cheers Azzo


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

king great report, video and photos. Very pro, looks like it was a top day, like the ones you always dream of


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

azzo said:


> Without Doubt, the photo of the day......
> 
> Awesome


IF THAT DIVE BOMBING GANNET WAS ANY CLOSER, LOCAL DIVERS WOULD HAVE HAD ANOTHER SHIPWRECK TO DIVE ON. :lol: :lol:


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

wouldn't that be a YAKwreck :lol: :lol: 
I crack myself up...............................


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all 
can you please snail mail a cd with any photos you took that you would be happy to share.
PM me and I will give you my address.
include your return address and I will compile them all on a single cd and send them to whoever was there on the day.
If you would like them to be available for th mag story indicate that in your note.
copy them to CD and JPG format unedited is probably best. I will pass them to the mag along with a story.
cheers Azzo


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

That photo of Will is amazing. I think we should run a caption competition with that photo. Wavedance should buy it for their next Kingfisher brochure.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeeez Elm,

Great Video! ;-) 
Next time I go fishing with you I will have to remember to bring the grapling hook along.
You just get around far too easily.....

We will see how fast you get around with me hanging off the back!! :twisted:

Geoff, I have come to the conclusion it was my bright purple pants the birds fancied!! :shock: 
Thank @$%^ they didnt drill an extra rod holder in the Yak....


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeh Ed. The vid came out good mate.
Nice work. ;-)


----------



## azzo (Apr 4, 2009)

Me reckons he has a big red target painted on the bum of his Yak


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Elm, I have a vague looking face...so that's probably why ya may have a vague memory! 

Kingfisher, I can see us losing a yak buddy with that boat. And some bloody good catches coming as well! 

Will was under attack that's for sure. That was until he grew sick of it all, and he turned around and told the local wildlife to calm down. I'm sure I heard him give em a serve with "Keep it down ya %$#& aquatic morons, I'm trying to relax!" Ya don't mess with Widsa when he's onwater (even if ya got feathers or a dorsal fin), cause Will's badder than Leroy Brown!


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

I think your right PoddyMullet!! :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Theres some great pics,
And the video turned out really well.

It was indeed a good day..

Look forward to the next one..

Cheers,


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Tanks for organising a cracking day azzo had a ball meeting all the faces and putting some names to them :lol: Hope to be going on a few more big outings like this in the future 8)


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Had a thought today...just one..

How many dudes can we get to the TeaTree comp end Oct, its not really that far away? :twisted: :twisted:

Do we book it in now and start getting some numbers? I can get plenty of Oranges. :twisted:

Cos if so, I'm in .

Cheers,


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

great day - i thought everyone was generous with the prizes, their time and suggestions. now thanks for not making too much fuss but yes it was me that caught the bird. he dived bombed my lure. but no damage. thanks lads and sorry to eat and run. maddogmatt


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

You lucky buggers! Sounds like a magnificent time had by all.

Have been preoccupied with other things in life lately; not enough time on the forum - would have loved to add another yak to the party!

Suggestion for a yak party at the Tea Tree Festival fishing comp sounds good - problem may be finding places to park vehicles after launching?

There's not much parking available in Mornington at the harbour. Could launch at Fishermans Beach - small carpark on foreshore and some side street parking. Mills beach has some parking, but there's a drop off and steps now to the beach from the carpark - - not impossible but need to consider. Sunnyside's not that far away perhaps.

An AKFF show of numbers sounds impressive even if we don't catch any fish!!!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunnyside was the best launch site for the Teatree comp.


----------

